# Breast Pump for natural induction



## Phoebe (Jun 12, 2003)

I am a week overdue today and I used the breast pump this morning for about an hour and a half, with very little result. I figure I will try it again later.

I have a few questions....

Did the pump help any of you go into labor?

What is the best time to use the pump? In the evening when I tend to have more contractions anyway, hopefully putting my into a pattern that may turn into someting overnight? Or start in the morning so that my body has all day to form a pattern?

I am pumping out alot of costrum. Is this ok? Am I wasting it or will I continue to produce it for the baby?

Any help at this is sooooooooo appreciated!

Amy


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Since you asked----I wouldn't recommend using a breast pump for this purpose. I mean, it's fine if you just *have* to do something, but your nipples/areolas are very sensitive, esp in first time mamas. Ideally, you want your cervix and uterus and baby to be ready---not tricked by mechanical means. I'm fortunate enough to get to work with breastfeeding mothers as a volunteer, and you just wouldn't believe how many times I've seen cracked and bleeding nipples as a result of poor positioning of pumps (and babies, too). Even if they're not cracked and bleeding, the pump's friction can cause micro-tears which substantially increase your risk of infection and thrush. The baby is SO much more effective (I know, I know, you are doing this b/c you want the baby here to nurse!!!). If you're able, let him or her decide when s/he's ready to be born. If your nipples are *already* sore going into breastfeeding......it's really not worth the risk, IMO. This is coming from someone who had cracked and bleeding, thrush, mastitis, etc. You want to stack the deck in your favor for breastfeeding!!!

I promise, your baby will arrive without pumping


----------



## anothermama (Nov 11, 2003)

To be honest, I can't imagine it working that well.

The nipple stimulation is to produce a chemical reaction in you and for women who haven't breastfed before, it's very hard to get those chemicals going with a breast pump.......your body doesn't really know whats up and your head knows its a big piece of plastic.....not a partner or baby. So I can't imagine that chemicals really could get going with breast pumping.

And I agree with Georgia........I would think that for a first time mama, it would probably do your body good to wait for the baby in terms of trying to start get milk out.

Also, I have always been under the impression that , yes, your body produces a limited ammount of colostrum. I'm sure your body knows you haven't had a baby yet, but it seems like you are kind of confusing things........and that may work against you once the babe arrives.

I'm with Georgia.....the baby will come when she's ready. (I know...not what you wanted to hear, I'm sure). If you are really getting antsy, maybe look into some herbal induction methods.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Both of my boys were 14 days late. I used the pump w/#1 and after about 5 minutes I started labor with about 5 minute cx. Beat the clock by 2 hours :LOL or I'd have had to have a hospital birth.

I used the medela double.

Good luck!


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I used it and it would produce contractions for 15 mn or so and then they'd peter out. I'd try walking to keep them moving, and as long as I was walking, they would continue. But within 10 mn of arriving home, they'd stop. But I was desperate, like you must feel.









And you will make more colostrum.


----------



## watermamma (Dec 29, 2003)

I tried it with both, it did start some pretty strong contractions, but as soon as I stopped pumping, they went away.

Went over 42 weeks with my second, it's hard to wait! But so worth it


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

I tried it with baby #1, and later that evening, my water broke. I don't know if the breast pump had anything to do with it, but I can tell you that I would never do it again, because my body was obviously not ready to go into labor. The baby wouldn't descend into the birth canal, my contractions never became productive on their own, and I wound up having a C-section after 24 hours of labor. Then my baby was born with signs of prematurity, even though he was "officially" full-term, and contracted a horrendous viral infection that almost killed him, at the age of 4 weeks.

After that experience, I would honestly rather show up at the hospital at 42 weeks and just have a C-section, than try to induce earlier and possibly wind up with a premature baby.


----------



## ketilave (Dec 4, 2003)

Just to have to add that Ina May spoke about this the other day and mentioned that it can cause too severe ctx and can cause problems. Not something she recommends either. If anything get in bed and get stimulated by your partner.


----------



## Phoebe (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks everyone. I am going to put away the pump for a while. It sounds like it could be effective if you are on the verge and you just need a little help getting things started. Otherwise it could cause problems. And yesterday after I read the first response, from georgia, I started to boo-hoo like a baby!! Not your fault georgia...I needed a good cry! My nipples were sore and I didn't feel like it did anything for me. I just have to have faith that this baby will come in it's own time...hopefully this week.

I haven't cried in months. They say once you get to your breaking point that's usually when the baby decides to come. I hope that's the case cause I had 2 cries yesterday...I may have to do it again today









Thanks all...

Amy


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

amy, i'm sad to hear it was my post that started you crying, but glad if it was cathartic for you! do you have peggy o'mara's book having a baby, naturally? in it are lots of affirmations about waiting for the baby...trusting the baby to know when s/he needs to be born. it sounds like you're at the anticipation is killing me spot. hang tough! IMO, this is a great time to turn your trust to your body, and realize, there really is so much that is beyond our control. let go---you can do this!!!!


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I know you have decided not to use it but I wanted to add my two cents. I tried it and it didn't work to start labor. It did make me have more cx but never went into labor with them. Colostrum is very thick compared to breastmilk and it's hard on the nipples to pull it out with a pump. I got very sore nipples from pumping before the baby was born and didn't do it again until my milk came in after she was born.

Darshani


----------

